# Delete this thread, please



## sossego (Mar 22, 2011)

Since my messages are being considered spam by both mailing lists, I'm going to post the errors and possible quick workarounds here.


----------



## sossego (Mar 22, 2011)

Configuring KDE4:
Disable kdeutils4. There is a problem gnupg.
Disable kdeedu4. Some code is i386 dependent.
In order to build totem3, you will need to add gstreamers-plugins-all. 
In gnome-control-center3, do not enable cheese.


----------



## sossego (Mar 22, 2011)

Disable the printer applet from the kde4 config options.


----------



## sossego (Mar 22, 2011)

Disable printer config in the kde4 config menu.


----------



## sossego (Mar 22, 2011)

KDE4 has been successfully built on the ppc architecture with the exceptions listed above.
Gnome3 is still building.


----------

